# Best movie ever watched or book ever read



## Ceench

best movies for me are Empire of the Sun, Seven Years in Tibet and Lord of the Rings Trilogy..

best book...? i haven't made up my mind for i have already read alot of books  and most of them are the best -- that's for me.


----------



## belén

Uf it is very difficult...

My 2 favorites movies up to this day:

Sunset Blvd and Double Indemnity - Billy Wilder - but there are soooooooooo many more I could be writing for the whole day.

Books 
I don't even dare, I love so many authors and styles that it wouldn't be fair...


----------



## Alfry

Ceench said:
			
		

> best movies for me are Empire of the Sun, Seven Years in Tibet and Lord of the Rings Trilogy..
> 
> best book...? i haven't made up my mind for i have already read alot of books  and most of them are the best -- that's for me.


it's difficult to say

best book ever: I am legend R. Matheson


----------



## vachecow

I'd have to say that my favorite movies are either the Lord of the Rings or the Band of Brother Series.
For books, I like the Hornblower series by C. S. Forester


----------



## Artrella

Oh! I have many films and books that are my favourite, but if I have to choose only one...

Best book    "Yo, Claudio el emperador,  y mi esposa Mesalina"

Best film:    Madame Butterfly ( Jeremy Irons!! )


Art


----------



## Focalist

I am too fickle, too old, and too forgetful to have just one favourite in either category. I go back and re-read and re-view so much, and as a consequence change my mind so much, that it is impossible to be definitive. I can only give a snapshot in time, so I am going to cheat and just mention my best film seen and best book read _since Christmas_:

Film: *Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain* (J.-P. Jeunet / Audrey Tautou - 2001)

Book: *Spies* (Michael Frayn - 2002)

F


----------



## badger

Best overall film I would say *Doctor Zhivago * and then all David Lean's films.


Best recent book I've read >> *Atonement * (by  Ian McEwan)

This could be an interesting thread especially for book recommendations.

Badg


----------



## Leopold

badger said:
			
		

> Best overall film I would say *Doctor Zhivago * and then all David Lean's films.
> 
> 
> Best recent book I've read >> *Atonement * (by  Ian McEwan)
> 
> This could be an interesting thread especially for book recommendations.
> 
> Badg


 Hey badger, I was thinking of the same book! But I decided not to pronounce myself about this topic. I really love Ian McEwan books... Now I'm with Enduring Love. And next (and last, so far, I hope) will be The Child in Time...

 L.


----------



## lauranazario

The best book I have ever read (to date) is *The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follet.

My favorite pictures are: Excalibur, La Femme Nikita (the original, starring Ann Parillaud), and Blade Runner.

LN


----------



## Ceench

hi.. i have ken follet's books and unfortunately i haven't read one of them.  i do have the book u've mentioned.  now i have areason to read it. 

i love to watch then La Femme Nikita, the tv series.  Have u watched one?


----------



## Silvia

I won't supply the best ever of anything here.

Some books/movies are my favorite just because of their power to effect my feelings.

After all, that's what makes something great.

Book: All Checov tales, especially "The Steppe" (Severnyi vestnik)
Movies: "Witness" and "The Warriors"


----------



## lauranazario

Ceench said:
			
		

> hi.. i have ken follet's books and unfortunately i haven't read one of them.  i do have the book u've mentioned.  now i have areason to read it.
> 
> i love to watch then La Femme Nikita, the tv series.  Have u watched one?



And you will learn soooooo much when you read Pillars of the Earth!!!! 
As for the TV series... no. I don't think any latter-day 'adaptation' (TV series or the film remake) was as gripping as the original Nikita. But that's just me.   
LN


----------



## norincute

favorite movie? hmmmmp... well for me i love serendipity! it really makes me fall in love! and because im a harry potter fan... i also like the films but not as much i love reading the books by jk rowling....


----------



## jacinta

I love the movie "A Fish Called Wanda".  I laugh just as hard each and every time.  I'll think more on this....


----------



## Edwin

Focalist said:
			
		

> I am too fickle, too old, and too forgetful to have just one favourite in either category.



Me too, Focalist.   When you've seen probably several thousand movies and read uncountably many books ranking them is impossible.



			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> Film: *Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain* (J.-P. Jeunet / Audrey Tautou - 2001)



That was a great movie. Another French (?) film I really liked was *CHOCOLAT* from the novel by Joanne Harris which I also enjoyed.  And speaking of Ireland the movie *In America* was excellent. 

I read all kind of stuff, but recently got around to several about 9/11 related matters:  Recommended:

*Sleeping With the Devil: How Washington Sold Our Soul for Saudi Crude* by Robert Baer.


----------



## Login

Ceench said:
			
		

> best movies for me are Empire of the Sun, Seven Years in Tibet and Lord of the Rings Trilogy..
> 
> best book...? i haven't made up my mind for i have already read alot of books  and most of them are the best -- that's for me.


 Hello,

 Best film : "The Green Mile":
 I smiled, laughed, cried and got frightened ! 

 Best book : "The DaVinci Code" by Dan Brown !!! simply ->


----------



## vachecow

The Green Mile was good.....although I like most of Tom Hank's movies.


----------



## Sev

Best recently comic i've read : "Persepolis", by Marjane Satrapi. About Iran, and brilliant !


----------



## Ceench

Login said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Best film : "The Green Mile":
> I smiled, laughed, cried and got frightened !
> 
> Best book : "The DaVinci Code" by Dan Brown !!! simply ->


good thing u've mentioned "Da Vinci Code".. indeed it is a good book. i've read it and it made me doubt my faith.


----------



## khayjones

as of now the best movie that ive ever watched....MEN OF HONOR..... theres a lot but for me thats the best.....it really touched my heart and it has a lot of lessons that will serve as an inspiration in fulfilling your dreams.... best book...none other than PURPOSE DRIVEN LIFE.....it help me to be a better person...try it guyssss...and m sure youll gonna love it...


----------



## vachecow

Ceench said:
			
		

> i've read it and it made me doubt my faith.


It is a GREAT book, and it was fiction, right?


----------



## Ceench

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> It is a GREAT book, and it was fiction, right?


 honestly, i don't remember if it is a fiction or not.


----------



## Zephyrus

That's a difficult task    but if i had to choose, I would choose
Film:  Au Revoir les Enfants   and    Billy Elliot
Book:  Le Petit Prince    and   El Tunel


----------



## smorodina

Every book I read seems to be a favourite. (If I am not engrossed by a book I do not bother finishing it). However, "The Arch de Triumph" by Erich M. Remarque is ultimate Number One in my list. I love V. Nabokov. These days I am very much into Stephen Fry.
"Breakfast at Tiffany's " is my favourite film.
Thank you for starting this thread. (i am taking notes)))


----------



## abc

Ceench said:
			
		

> "Da Vinci Code".. indeed it is a good book. i've read it and it made me doubt my faith.


Have faith, but more importantly, have *love*.
=======


----------



## angel_jem

the best books i have ever read are the Vampire Chronicles of Anne Rice, Shakespearce's Tragedies, Fear Street Series of R.L Stine, Book's of Dan Brown including the ever famous "Da Vinci Code" and now im currently reading "The Templar Revelation"

and for movies...
For the love of Nancy, 10 Things i hate about you, Never been kissed and Anastacia


----------



## angel_jem

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> It is a GREAT book, and it was fiction, right?


yeah it's actually a fiction however the informations there such as the secret society called Priory of Sion and the info about them are facts including the search for the true identity of christ and being Mary Magdalene as the wife of Jesus...


----------



## kenny74

Best movie I've ever seen is American Beauty. The Life of Pi is certainly up there on the best book front.


----------



## Graziella

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> That's a difficult task    but if i had to choose, I would choose
> Film:  Au Revoir les Enfants   and    Billy Elliot
> Book:  Le Petit Prince    and   El Tunel



I'm glad to know you also love that film.
I saw "Au Revoir Les Enfant"  16 years ago. I was pregnant. I remeber that day of June (winter here in B.A.)  The regisseur is Lois Malle.
Then, every time this film is on TV, I can't help watching it.
It is sad but so deep. "Le petit Prince" it is also one of my favourites.
Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## Graziella

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> That's a difficult task    but if i had to choose, I would choose
> Film:  Au Revoir les Enfants   and    Billy Elliot
> Book:  Le Petit Prince    and   El Tunel



It's me again.
The best book I ever read it is called "Mr.God, I'm Ann" by Flynn. I have lost it (someone did not return it to me) and I'm sorry that I can not find it anymore. 
The plot is the story of a little girl from Ireland. I wonder if this writer is well-known there, or the book itself.


----------



## kens

I'm surprised no Italian films have been mentioned yet!  (Or did I miss it somewhere?)  Italians make the best movies by far, IMHO. 

It may be a little cheesy but _Life is Beautiful (La Vita è Bella)_ is my favourite (sorry if I mangled the Italian language there).  

As Italians are the best with the camera, the Irish are best with the pen, and so _Angela's Ashes_ is my favourite book.  Although I agree with the other Ken on this thread about _The Life of Pi _being great in its own right.

Sorry if I offended anyone with my stereotyping!


----------



## mhay

in my case, i really like reading the book about mythology by edith hamilton... it tells different situations (from romance to tragedy) or any other types of reading... each stories about gods and goddesses has their own purposes...  after the end of each story has it's own MORALE that is suitable to reality.. that's why i really love that one to read....  try to read it and im so sure, you will enjoy it as well... nwei, thank's a lot for reading mine.... take care always!!!


----------



## Edwin

kens said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no Italian films have been mentioned yet!



Okay, I'll mention a good one from the days when movies were mostly in black and white:  *La Strada* 1954.


----------



## Graziella

kens said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no Italian films have been mentioned yet!  (Or did I miss it somewhere?)  Italians make the best movies by far, IMHO.
> 
> It may be a little cheesy but _Life is Beautiful (La Vita è Bella)_ is my favourite (sorry if I mangled the Italian language there).
> 
> As Italians are the best with the camera, the Irish are best with the pen, and so _Angela's Ashes_ is my favourite book.  Although I agree with the other Ken on this thread about _The Life of Pi _being great in its own right.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone with my stereotyping!



Hey lad!
Since I'm much older than you I can surely remember very well-known Italian Films, those by Fellini, Bertolucci, I fratelli Taviani e il grande Nanni Moretti are to be loved.
"Il ladro di biciclette", "Pane e cioccolate", "C'eravamo tanti amati", "Novecento" e so on, I could keep for hours, mentioning many of those gems of Cinema.  But I don't want you to be bored.


----------



## kens

Graziella said:
			
		

> Hey lad!
> Since I'm much older than you I can surely remember very well-known Italian Films, those by Fellini, Bertolucci, I fratelli Taviani e il grande Nanni Moretti are to be loved.
> "Il ladro di biciclette", "Pane e cioccolate", "C'eravamo tanti amati", "Novecento" e so on, I could keep for hours, mentioning many of those gems of Cinema. But I don't want you to be bored.


I am not bored at all!  I have taken a note of your suggestions and will make sure I see them, so thank you, Graziella and Edwin.  I have seen a few of the "classics", but not many.


----------



## Graziella

kens said:
			
		

> I am not bored at all!  I have taken a note of your suggestions and will make sure I see them, so thank you, Graziella and Edwin.  I have seen a few of the "classics", but not many.



You are welcome!!!


----------



## Jonegy

Sorry all - but I go to the cinema to me entertained - and as yet I have never seen a Cantinflas comedy that has not had me both rolling in laughter and crying in sympathy.  Is he still alive ???

As for books - any of the biographies of the life of Sir Tom Cochrane - the true life character of who the likes of Hornblower are based.  Very much celebtrated in Chile but not so much in Brasil.


----------



## Edwin

Jonegy said:
			
		

> Sorry all - but I go to the cinema to me entertained - and as yet I have never seen a Cantinflas comedy that has not had me both rolling in laughter and crying in sympathy.  Is he still alive ???



from: http://www.imdb.com/
Cantinflas
Date of birth 
    12 August 1911
    Mexico City, Mexico 
Date of death 
    20 April 1993
    Mexico City, Mexico. (lung cancer)


----------



## Zephyrus

Graziella said:
			
		

> I'm glad to know you also love that film.
> I saw "Au Revoir Les Enfant"  16 years ago. I was pregnant. I remeber that day of June (winter here in B.A.)  The regisseur is Lois Malle.
> Then, every time this film is on TV, I can't help watching it.
> It is sad but so deep. "Le petit Prince" it is also one of my favourites.
> Greetings from Argentina.



Graziella, 
Great to know you like this wonderful film too!!!!!. I'm looking for it in video stores (like Blockbuster) to buy it, but i can't find it    I have just rented from L'Alliance Francaise in Lima.

Best regards from Peru


----------



## 4556

i have no specific best book but i like reading classics and inspirational books..i'm also into romance novels..sometimes suspense also..
i love bo sanchez writings,the purpose-driven life..
little women by louisa may alcott..the diary of ann frank,hunchback of notre dome..

with movies..favorites are: matrix,spiderman,only you,50 first dates,nightmare on elm street,etc.


----------



## Graziella

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Graziella,
> Great to know you like this wonderful film too!!!!!. I'm looking for it in video stores (like Blockbuster) to buy it, but i can't find it    I have just rented from L'Alliance Francaise in Lima.
> 
> Best regards from Peru



Ok, let's see. If I found it here (Would DVD be fine for you?) I will let you know, and promise to send it to you. But I need to know weather you have VCR or DVD.  
I also love Marcello Mastroiani as a director and actor as well.
Take care.


----------



## DDT

Among my favourite movies ever: "Picnic at Hanging Rock" by Peter Weir, "Giulietta degli spiriti" by Federico Fellini, "Prospero's Books" by Peter Greenaway, "Russian Ark" by Aleksandr Sokurov, "3-iron" by Kim Ki-duk.

Amidst my favourite books: "Dubliners" by James Joyce, "To the lighthouse" by Virginia Woolf, "The Idiot" by Fëdor Dostoevskij

DDT


----------



## Paulina

I would like to add a book to the list of greats: 

One Hundred Years of Solitude - By: Gabriel Garcia Marquez


----------



## Syndie

l would like to suggest a very good book: The game of life and how to play it by Florence Scovel Shinn. This book helped me to see the life with new eyes. l think everybody should read this little book


----------



## cherrymae

my favorite film / s, hmmmm... have loads of fave films but i fell inlove with brother bear (in spanish) and the postman!

fave books: harry potter, of course! sooooo nice! long live jk rowling... and tuesdays with morrie! i also like 'paboritong libro ni hudas' by bob ong - gawang pinoy! also love books by christopher pike (see you later and remember me trilogy especially) and richard bach.

okish? now m reading concubine's tatoo - nice murder case, japanese setting by laura joh rowland!


----------



## cherrymae

who has a copy of the film tuesdays with morrie?

pleassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... like to watch the film...


----------



## Zephyrus

Graziella said:
			
		

> Ok, let's see. If I found it here (Would DVD be fine for you?) I will let you know, and promise to send it to you. But I need to know weather you have VCR or DVD.
> I also love Marcello Mastroiani as a director and actor as well.
> Take care.



En serio lo harias Graziella????      TE LO AGRADECERIA ETERNAMENTE. Quizas el proximo mes vaya a Argentina, si lo encontraras en DVD, por favor dime donde lo puedo encontrar en Bs. As. De veras que lindo gesto, mil gracias     
Saludos,


Zephyrus


----------



## kens

cherrymae said:
			
		

> my favorite film / s, hmmmm... have loads of fave films but i fell inlove with brother bear (in spanish) and the postman!


Cherrymae, by "The Postman" I hope you mean "Il Postino" (in which case I heartily agree with you), and not that atrocity by Kevin Costner!


----------



## spike

hey people, i suggest for you to watch the resident evil:apocalypse because this is a sequel to 2002's 'Resident Evil' finds Alice, a genetically-enhanced special agent (Milla Jovovich) stranded in a city whose inhabitants have been infected by a zombie virus. With the help of a few survivors, Alice must escape the deadly city and defeat the terrifying bioweapon known as Nemesis...  try watching it and i'm sure that you'll see the difference...  thank's a lot!!


----------



## lei

the best movie i ever watched is "THE ENGLISH PATIENT"... it pictures everything abt life; love, war, betrayal, beauty, death, sanity, madness, singleblessedness, marriage... name any experience one might encounter in his lifetime, the movie has it!  best book... hmmm! i feel like betraying the authors that i enjoy so much if i only mention one story, so let me just recommend the following w/c for me are some of the books worth reading  by people in all ages... THE ALCHEMIST by paulo coelho, TUESDAYS WITH MORRIE by mitch albom, THE DA VINCI CODE by dan brown, and ATONEMENT by ian mcEwan.


----------



## keos

BAND OF BROTHERS, i really love this 10 part mini-series, this movie best describes of what my grandpa oftens tell us of what happened during ww2. 
thank you for raising this up sir!!!


----------



## Graziella

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> En serio lo harias Graziella????      TE LO AGRADECERIA ETERNAMENTE. Quizas el proximo mes vaya a Argentina, si lo encontraras en DVD, por favor dime donde lo puedo encontrar en Bs. As. De veras que lindo gesto, mil gracias
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> Zephyrus



Oh, you don't need to be eternally grateful. Just let me know where you will be when coming here. I will go to Brasil during February, but I can arrange it before leaving. Cariños.


----------



## khent

Whew! I have so many favorite books and movies....let's see..hhhmmm.. ...Tears of the Sun...A Time to Kill...and among others  ...For my fave books, those are written by John Grisham...


----------



## jacinta

Although it is difficult to pick a favorite book, because the last one read is always the best, I will have to say that the book that stays with me the longest after reading it is William Golding's "The Lord of the Flies".  Powerful book.  I've read it a few times.


----------



## basurero

For films does anime count??? If so then I must say that the NOIR series is the most captivating, touching, intriguing, and entertaining thing I have ever seen. I also like FULL METAL PANIC, X and HACKSIGN. My favourite movies are ONCE WERE WARRIORS (realistic and moving), VANILLA SKY (entertaining with a nice twist), HERO (beautiful cinematography) and THE LAST SAMURAI (superb story = great entertainment). As for books, LIFE OF PI and THE LORD OF THE FLIES are fantastic. 

 As for THE DA VINCI CODE, I read it an I don't see what the big fuss is all about. Sure it was a good book and a really interesting one but I think the author got a little over carried away with the history and background information and forgot he was was actually supposed to be writing a story, and not a history text book... but then that's just my opinion.

  basurero


----------



## araceli

I like very much More than human by Theodore Sturgeon.


----------



## Elaine

My books picks are A Fine Balance by Rohinton Mistry and The Adrian Mole series by Sue Townsend. 
I notice several people have mentioned The Life of Pi - that's one I want to get to soon. 
Happy Reading!


----------



## Conchi

I like lots of films and books but I must choose one for now :

Film : "El Club de los Poetas Muertos" (I do not know to translate to English)
Book : "El mundo de Sofia" "The world of Sofie", Jostein Gaarder ( I red it many time ago but I make it in only five days....)

Saludos para todos desde España,
Conchi


----------



## Elaine

Hola Conchi

The name of your movie pick en ingles is "The Dead Poet's Society" - that's the one with Robin Williams I think - good choice!


----------



## Nataleee

The best book i have ever read has to be The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho, its just AMAZING! -I couldn't recommend it enough!


----------



## aigle491

I can't even begin to tell you what my favorite movies are because i won't be able to make up my mind!!!! I would have to say Radio or Coach Carter...

Favorite Book: The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hi all,
The best one...I know so many...
My all time favorite is Orson Well's "Citizen Kain" That is a classic if ever there was one.
And recently, I saw Oscar Wilde's “The importance of being Ernest. It’s a remake; really worth seeing. I think the humor is really witty, it had me hanging off the edge of my seat. So, there you are, if you want a good laugh, go to the movies and enjoy!
Cheers!
A1


----------



## Edwin

Alpha0ne said:
			
		

> And recently, I saw Oscar Wilde's “The importance of being Ernest. It’s a remake; really worth seeing. I think the humor is really witty, it had me hanging off the edge of my seat.



It's okay if you like cucumber sandwiches.   I have seen the play (and movie) several time.  Since the first time, I have always been impressed by the idea of cucumber sandwiches. It's funny how the mind works.


----------



## Conchi

I like cucumbers but I never eat a cucumber sanwich... I use it for "gazpacho" in summer time.

I like another movie more recent : "Better imposible" by Jack Nicholson. I adore Nicholson. All his movies are so goods....

Saludos desde España,
Conchi


----------



## Conchi

I also like Wilder. And Woody Allen. I saw last week "Melinda y Melinda". I liked it.

Saludos,
Conchi


----------



## vachecow

Has anyone ever seen "The In-Laws"?


----------



## aigle491

I have and it's a very funny movie...I'm curious vachecow, what did you think of it?


----------



## NTFS

i've watched alot of wonderful movies and i say "MALENA" is one of the best... also "Mr. Holland's Opus" is a very nice movie. when it comes to action flicks i say "Lord of the Rings Trilogy" Rules! "Fast and the Furious 1 & 2", i've watched "Serendipity" 5 times and i'm planning to watch it again....


----------



## ITA

Bueno yo no tengo libro y película favorita pero si tengo autor favorito:
en los libros para mi nada mejor que ERNESTO SÁBATO y en películas ORSON WELLS Y ALFRED HITCHCOCK,desde Buenos Aires ITA


----------



## amenrah0303

The best book that i ever read is the "the da vinci code" for it challenged my faith and kept me wondering up to this point if the book can be considered a "fiction" or not at all!

movie? i was moved by this new movie , "Hotel Rwanda," better watch this movie!


----------



## ITA

amenrah0303 said:
			
		

> The best book that i ever read is the "the da vinci code" for it challenged my faith and kept me wondering up to this point if the book can be considered a "fiction" or not at all!
> 
> movie? i was moved by this new movie , "Hotel Rwanda," better watch this movie!



Me sumo tambien al código Da Vinci es excelente( bueno para mi ) y me dio mas motivos para reafirmar mis ideas sobre la religión desde aca ITA.


----------



## Tomasoria

Best film: The Party with Peter Sellers.

 Best book: Any of the TINTIN collection.

 LA mejor peli española: las de PAjares y Esteso...no tienen precio ¡¡¡

  Saludos cinematograficos


----------



## zebedee

Graziella said:
			
		

> Ok, let's see. If I found it here (Would DVD be fine for you?) I will let you know, and promise to send it to you. But I need to know weather you have VCR or DVD.
> I also love Marcello Mastroiani as a director and actor as well.
> Take care.



Have you seen "Oci Ciorne"? In Spanish dubbed as "Ojos Negros", don't know about in other countries. It's directed by Nikita Mikhalkov (1987) and stars Marcello Mastroiani.  It's one of my all time favourite films. Have a look out for it if you haven't seen it. If you like Marcello, you'll love it...


----------



## vachecow

amenrah0303 said:
			
		

> The best book that i ever read is the "the da vinci code" for it challenged my faith and kept me wondering up to this point if the book can be considered a "fiction" or not at all!


Isn't it mostly fiction?


----------



## lsp

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Isn't it mostly fiction?


The fiction is cleverly woven in and out of little known, surprising, but still verifiable facts that make it hard to tell what's real and what's part of the fiction. That's why there has been such a backlash and rush to publish rebuttals.


----------



## vachecow

Ok/thanks....that makes sense.....I should probably read it if I really want to understand it


----------



## vic_us

Best movie: _*Blow-up* _(Michelangelo Antonioni)
Best book: *El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha* (Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra)


----------



## Dalian

best movie: lord of the rings trilogy
best book: romance of three kingdoms

Saludos


----------



## procure

nice question! best movie would be "Murder by Death" by unknown                            

best book: "Discourse on Method and Meditations on First Philosophy" by Rene Descartes


----------



## VenusEnvy

I've taken a lotta notes here!   

The Color Purple  by _Alice Walker_.  (The movie doesn't hold a candle to it!)

Mama Might be Better Off Dead  by _Laurie Kaye Abraham _ (It's more of a case study, a riveting story about the failure of health care in Urban USA)

The Metamorphoses of OVID  (I love the descriptions and tales)

She's Come Undone  by _Wally Lamb _ (Captures every teenage girls feelings at one point or another)

I also have a book of classic fairy tales told from different authors, different cultures, different countries. It puts a spin on the ones I was used to hearing!


----------



## amenrah0303

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Isn't it mostly fiction?


 
i presume not because as you will see the meaning of fiction, 

*1 a* *:* something invented by the imagination or feigned; _specifically_ *:* an invented story *b* *:* fictitious literature (as novels or short stories) *c* *:* a work of fiction; _especially_ *: novel*
*2 a* *:* an assumption of a possibility as a fact irrespective of the question of its truth <a legal _fiction_> *b* *:* a useful illusion or pretense

number two meaning will suggest that a story of fact cannot be considered a fiction unless the fact is still a possibility or yet to be accomplish or to be made.
before the prologue of the book you can see there the facts and i qoute the last part of it, "all descriptions of artwork, architecture and documents and secret rituals in this book are accurate".

this is only my opinion!

accurate means, 

*:* free from error especially as the result of care <an _accurate_ diagnosis>
*2* *:* conforming exactly to truth or to a standard 

with meaning number two, it only says that accuracy gives you truth and fact not merely an idea of the imagination.


----------



## amenrah0303

lsp said:
			
		

> The fiction is cleverly woven in and out of little known, surprising, but still verifiable facts that make it hard to tell what's real and what's part of the fiction. That's why there has been such a backlash and rush to publish rebuttals.


 
Isp, you are right!


----------



## Beaver

lauranazario said:
			
		

> The best book I have ever read (to date) is *The Pillars of the Earth* by Ken Follet.
> 
> My favorite pictures are: Excalibur, La Femme Nikita (the original, starring Ann Parillaud), and Blade Runner.
> 
> LN


 

Pillars is indeed an excellent book, but in my list it is only #2 after "Eye of the Needle" also by Follet.

Best books *ever:* "And then there were none" and "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd" by Dame Agatha Christie.

Honorable mention: "A Dance at the Slaughter House" by Lawrence Block.

My favorite movies: Tie between "Grease",  "West Side Story" and "E.T."

Worst movie ever: "The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes".


----------



## Sev

Beaver said:
			
		

> Worst movie ever: "The Attack of the Killer Tomatoes".


 
   !!

A good funny movie : The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Conchi

I didn´t hear that movie. Can you tell me the actors or anything more?


----------



## Artrella

Conchi said:
			
		

> I didn´t hear that movie. Can you tell me the actors or anything more?




Horrible, Conchi!!   *  check this   *


----------



## Conchi

¡Qué imaginación tienen algunas personas ¡¡

Creo que sería divertido intentar escribir alguna historia increible pero divertida ¡

Ciao


----------



## drey

the best movies : THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST, THE EMPIRE OF THE SUN

the best book is: TEH ALCHEMIST by Paulo Coelho, anyone ever read that?


----------



## lsp

drey said:
			
		

> the best book is: TEH ALCHEMIST by Paulo Coelho, anyone ever read that?


See post #60.


----------



## Sev

drey said:
			
		

> the best movies : THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST


 
I do not agree, I hate this film, that was only violence whithout bringing something interesting. I am not too sensitive (or is it "sensible" i don't know but you see what i mean) to blood and so on, but that really was too much, I was sick.


----------



## basurero

I heard that in the Passion of the Christ they speak some ancient extinct languages or something? Doesn't that make it sound stupid, ie if they can't speak it properly?


----------



## Sev

basurero said:
			
		

> I heard that in the Passion of the Christ they speak some ancient extinct languages or something? Doesn't that make it sound stupid, ie if they can't speak it properly?


 
You're quite right, see....

An article of "Le Monde", about a projection in Tel-Aviv : http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3218,36-392223,0.html

"la salle s'est aussi esclaffée lorsque Maia Morgenstern (Marie) et Monica Bellucci (Marie- Madeleine) priaient en *hébreu*, *qui, à en croire les fous rires, n'est pas la langue maternelle des deux actrices *. Le reste du dialogue, *en araméen et en latin*, a laissé les spectateurs de marbre."

If you need an english translation, just tell..


----------



## basurero

Yeh an English translation would be great


----------



## Sev

Ok it says that the film was shown in Tel Aviv and that people have a great laugh because when Monica Belluci and Maia Morgenstern prayed in Hebrew, it sounded really funny.

And that the rest of the dialog was in Latin and Aramean, and that the audience did no show any particular emotion.

So, it seems that you were right, basurero !


----------



## basurero

Lol ok, lucky there aren't any native speakers of Aramean or Latin left... it probably would have been a comedy to them.


----------



## Conchi

I think you wanted to answer to another person. My favourite movie was not "La pasión de Cristo". I said : "The poet died Sociecity". There is no blood in this film. Have you seen it?

Saludos desde España,
Conchi


----------



## Sev

Conchi said:
			
		

> I think you wanted to answer to another person. My favourite movie was not "La pasión de Cristo". I said : "The poet died Sociecity". There is no blood in this film. Have you seen it?
> 
> Saludos desde España,
> Conchi


 
Who are you talking to Conchi ? 
I was talking about "The passion of the Christ" because DREY said it is his/her favorite movie : 



			
				drey said:
			
		

> the best movies : THE PASSION OF THE CHRIST, THE EMPIRE OF THE SUN


 


			
				conchi said:
			
		

> I didn´t hear that movie. Can you tell me the actors or anything more?


Did you want to know about big lebowski or about killer tomatoes ? For tomatoes, Artrella answered you. As for the other, have a look there : 
http://www.coenbrothers.net/lebow.html



			
				conchi said:
			
		

> "The poet died Sociecity".Have you seen it?


 No...Can you tell me the actors or anything more?


----------



## CaroldeChile

Yo tengo una película favorita que me gusta ver.. se llama "la princesa prometida" (Princess Bride) 
y el libro que más me ha gustado leer es "100 años de soledad" es lo máximo!!!

lamentablemente, ahora no me queda tiempo para leer ni para ver películas... se me ocurrió casarme y tener un hijo!!! (pero es lo más hermoso que tengo)

Salu2


----------



## lsp

"The poet died Sociecity" s/b Dead Poets Society

And I too loved "The Princess Bride"


----------



## Aravis

The best book I ever reed is "Rayuela"/ El mejor libro que he leído es "Rayuela"

Por los juegos de palabras, la forma de escribir, los personajes, "le pont des arts". Amo a Cortázar.

And my favourite movie is "Amèlie". And "Memento". And "Little mermaid"


----------



## Santiago09

Uno de los mejores libros es "El Alquimista" de Paulo Coelho.
Pero este escritor brasileno muy humanista ha escrito también otras novelas que realmente vale la pena leer.

Recomiendo la revista online de Coelho donde se puede registrar para recibir sus cuentos cortos nuevos que va publicando através de la web:

Está en la página web de Warrior of the Light COM

Con muchos saludos,

Santiago09


----------



## Conchi

Hi SantiagoO9,

I like Coelo. I am going to read "A orillas del Río Piedra me senté y lloré". And I think I will buy "El Alquimista" because I did not read it and I have hear lot of people speaking well about this book.
Thanks y saludos desde España,
Conchi


----------



## Santiago09

Dear Conchi,

I am sure you will enjoy reading "The Alchemist". Personally, it is one of the few books that I have been reading again and again, at different stages of my life in the past few years. When hard times come, there is always a good quote or advice to be found in this book, that encourages to continue the fight for good... Some people have called "The Alchemist" a "bible". For me, in some ways, it really is.

Again, let me draw your attention to Coelho´s websites, his official one at paulocoelho COM and the free online magazine of "Warrior of the Light" at warriorofthelight COM where you can subscribe to receive a monthly newsletter with the most recent short story by Paulo Coelho.

Wishing you best,
Santiago09


----------



## Conchi

Hi Santiago,
I saw you are living in Praga. I had the ticket to visit Praga last July but unfortunately I could not make that travel. I guess it is a wonderfull city. I love the photos I see about it.

I will try to contact with the web you told me to know about Coelo. 
Thanks for all.
Saludos desde España,
Conchi


----------



## Santiago09

Querida Conchi,

I hope you make it sometimes to Prague, it IS more beautiful than you see on photos... For your orientation on Prague I would like to mention that you can find superb tips about restaurants, places to go, events etc. in the English newspaper weekly "The Prague Post". They have also an online edition with the address 

 praguepost COM

have a look at the section for tourists, it is very detailed and made with heart!

Best for the meantime and let me know when you travel to Praha!

Santiago


----------



## ambar_violeta

Best Movie: I think I have to say *Billy Elliot*. I have no idea why is that movie so beautiful to me. I can watch it a thousands of times, and it's still going to be beuatiful.

Best Book:* Rayuela* (Julio Cortazar) You'll never read something like that. It's such a wonderful book. (Cortazar, estudió en mi actual colegio... WOW)
*The Catcher in the Rye* (J.D Salinger) another book that I really liked.

Saludos !

May.-


----------



## El Hondureño

BEST BOOK:Fallen Angels, By Walter Dean Myers
Description:Shows the raw truth about Vietnam

BEST MOVIE:Shawshank Redemption
Description:An innocent man that has recieved 20-life sees the horrors of jail and learns to cope, he gets out of jail though


----------



## Cath.S.

Best movie: _Amarcord_, by Federico FELLINI
So incredibly human.

Best book: _Brave New World_, By Aldous HUXLEY
I understand that in some US schools, reading it has been made compulsory.
Well I deem it a shame: such masterpieces ought to be read in secret, at the dead of night, by the flimsy light of an electric torch. Or even better: they ought to be banned altogether, so that readers may really understand and love them as deeply as they deserve.


----------



## Sev

I've recently seen "The Edukators", german film, very very good


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

I don't dare saying which are the absolute best I've ever read or seen, but this is my today's choices:

Book:
Orlando (Virginia Woolf) or perhaps
Bomarzo (Manuel Mújica Lainez); or
I Claudius (R Graves) or
Count Belisarius (R Graves)...or
Stanislaw Lem's Memoirs found in a bathtub


Movie:
Toy Story I or II (Pixar) Cannot make my mind up... or
The realm of the senses (Nagisa Oshima) or...
Cyrano de Bergerac (with Jose Ferrer as Cyrano... such a voice!)


Carlos


----------



## Lancel0t

Movie:
- A Knight's Tale
- Beautiful Mind
- Lord of the Rings


Book
- None so far (I haven't finish reading any book yet. )


----------



## Ranchuelo

It's difficult, but:

- Cinema Paradiso, director Guiseppe Tornatore (a masterpiece!)
- 100 Years of Solitud, by Gabriel García Marquez


----------



## Helicopta

It’s so hard to choose favourites when you love books and films! Here’s my attempt…

Books:
‘The grapes of wrath’ is probably the most moving I’ve ever read (can’t believe I’m the first to give Steinbeck a mention). ‘One flew over the cuckoo’s nest’ the most original and Spike Milligan’s series of war memoirs (‘Adolf Hiltler, my part in his downfall’ and the rest) the funniest.

Films:
‘Trainspotting’: Shocking, disturbing and yet utterly hilarious, ‘It’s a wonderful life’ a film to melt even the coldest heart and last year I was simply blown away by ‘City of God’.

¿Alguien pueden recomendar unas películas buenas en el español que debería ver? Me encantaron ‘Los diarios de moto’ y ‘amores perros’.


----------



## alkahira green eyees

that so from you
well i know you did not asked me but my favorite one is Indiana Jones
'bout book well...it is my favorite but I am not so sure that you know for this book it is "SAMARCANDE" by Amin Maloui.Anyone know this guy?he is form Algeria but lives in France.
Cheers


----------



## Badcell

Hi Alkahira, do you mean Amin Maalouf? I haven't read _Samarcande_, but I've read _Le premier siecle apres Beatrice_, _Le rocher de Tanios _ and _Leon l'Africain_, and I loved them all. _Samarcande_ is supposed to be the best one, though. I'll have to read it.
Cheers.


----------



## Edher

Silvia said:
			
		

> I won't supply the best ever of anything here.
> 
> Some books/movies are my favorite just because of their power to effect my feelings.
> 
> After all, that's what makes something great.
> 
> Book: All Checov tales, especially "The Steppe" (Severnyi vestnik)
> Movies: "Witness" and "The Warriors"



I absolutely agree with you. Judging all the movies that I have seen with that criteria in mind, I would say that the movie that had the greatest impact on me and still lingers in my mind is 

"Requiem for a Dream."  By far, the most tragic movie I have ever seen. It's tragic in all angles; plot, music(of course the title gave this away), setting, etc.

There are plenty of books delighted me, starting with the first book I ever read, "El Principito" Antoine de Saint-Exupery. Yes, I think this is my favorite book of all times. Eventhough it is a children's book, it is quite profound.

Edher


----------



## gaer

Edher said:
			
		

> I absolutely agree with you. Judging all the movies that I have seen with that criteria in mind, I would say that the movie that had the greatest impact on me and still lingers in my mind is
> 
> "Requiem for a Dream." By far, the most tragic movie I have ever seen. It's tragic in all angles; plot, music(of course the title gave this away), setting, etc.
> 
> There are plenty of books delighted me, starting with the first book I ever read, "El Principito" Antoine de Saint-Exupery. Yes, I think this is my favorite book of all times. Eventhough it is a children's book, it is quite profound.
> 
> Edher


I read that this book, "Le Petit Prince" in French, is the third most published book in the world. (I hope I haven't gotten my facts mixed up.)

But it's not a book for children. Not ONLY for children! In fact, I truly believe it is meant even more for adults, those who are not claiming to rule everything (like the king), or own everything (like the business man). 

Some of us still can tell the difference between a hat and a boa digesting an elephant even when we are "Big People". 

Gaer


----------



## DDT

gaer said:
			
		

> I read that this book, "Le Petit Prince" in French, is the third most published book in the world. (I hope I haven't gotten my facts mixed up.)
> 
> But it's not a book for children. Not ONLY for children! In fact, I truly believe it is meant even more for adults, those who are not claiming to rule everything (like the king), or own everything (like the business man).
> 
> Some of us still can tell the difference between a hat and a boa digesting an elephant even when we are "Big People".
> 
> Gaer



I fully agree, "Le petit prince" is a beautiful cocktail of wisdom and joy of living...I wish all adults had read it   

DDT


----------



## DDT

Edher said:
			
		

> I absolutely agree with you. Judging all the movies that I have seen with that criteria in mind, I would say that the movie that had the greatest impact on me and still lingers in my mind is
> 
> "Requiem for a Dream."  By far, the most tragic movie I have ever seen. It's tragic in all angles; plot, music(of course the title gave this away), setting, etc.
> 
> There are plenty of books delighted me, starting with the first book I ever read, "El Principito" Antoine de Saint-Exupery. Yes, I think this is my favorite book of all times. Eventhough it is a children's book, it is quite profound.
> 
> Edher



I've seen thousands of films in my life and I have to admit "Requiem for a dream" was the only one which did shock me...
I have to restate my preference for the beautiful "Picnic at Hanging Rock" (1975) by Peter Weir...«life is a dream: the dream of a dream of a dream» 

DDT


----------



## Edher

I also agree with both of you, gaer and DDT, that El Principito isn't only for children, and in fact, it is far more related to the daily situations adults face. It's amazing to regard your problems from a child's naive point of view. Sometimes, it makes you wonder "Why am I doing this?"

Yet, you always find it in the children's section, that's if you find it at all because I had quite a tough time finding it here.

That's right DDT, everything about "Requiem for a Dream" is truely startling if not, appalling. It begins calm and playful, but it doesn't take long for it to give it a gigantic twist to the plot. Nonetheless, the fact that it leaves such an impression on the viewer, it makes it a great movie.

Edher


----------



## te gato

Hi all...

I agree with Edher..on this one...
(I guess there is a first time for everything  )

"Requiem for a Dream"..is the type of movie that has you so involved in what is going on and with the amazing use of surreal imagery you are drawn into the being of a drug addict..their world... their mind...their life...

I have to admit..the ending moved..at times...a little fast for me to keep up..I had to rent it and re-watch it.. a few times...

And at the end..when the credits roll...you are left thinking..breathless...yet at the same time..a little numb....

It is NOT a light...happy....non-thinking...waisting a few hours..kind of movie...

te gato


----------



## Brasiliana

Best movies for me: The Godfather ( Brando & Pacino, what else to say?!) 
  Forrest Gump; Pulp Fiction, The English Patient

 Best books: The catcher in the rye, JD Salinger; The end of the affair, Graham Greene; Review of Blindness, José Saramago, The Green Mile, Stephen King; Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov

So much good stuff, it´s hard to list!! I listed the first ones coming into my mind. Pehaps we should start a forum about the worst ones  it would be lest unfair


----------



## ceirun

It's really difficult to pick just one of each, but here are the first that come to my mind at this moment in time (on another day I guess they would be different):

Book: The Plague - Albert Camus

Film: The Deer Hunter - Michael Cimino


----------



## Edher

Brasiliana said:
			
		

> Best movies for me: The Godfather ( Brando & Pacino, what else to say?!)
> Forrest Gump; Pulp Fiction, The English Patient
> 
> Best books: The catcher in the rye, JD Salinger; The end of the affair, Graham Greene; *Review of Blindness, José Saramago*, The Green Mile, Stephen King; Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov
> 
> So much good stuff, it´s hard to list!! I listed the first ones coming into my mind. Pehaps we should start a forum about the worst ones  it would be lest unfair



I agree with you on this one, Jose Saramago's "Ensayo sobre la ceguera" (blindness) is magnificent. It's an excellent allegory critizising today's society.

Edher


----------



## gaer

DDT said:
			
		

> I fully agree, "Le petit prince" is a beautiful cocktail of wisdom and joy of living...I wish all adults had read it


For me it is fairly easy to read in both French and Spanish, so it gave me the courage to attempt reading other languages.  

(I read it first in German.)

Gaer


----------



## Like an Angel

Hard task:

Best movie: _La Sociedad de los Poetas Muertos/ Death Poets' Society_
Best book: I don't know, I'm still looking for it, but one that I really liked it was _Crimen y Castigo/Crime and Punishment?_ by Fedor/Fredor/Fiodor Dovstoiesky. I also like El Caballero de la Armadura Oxidada by Robert Fisher.-


----------



## supercrom

I really like the movie "THE MATRIX"...
It shows you a very strange and different point of view about our lives, our world, the way we live and maybe a future we can have if we continue experiencing with artificial life and destroying our environment.

Another favorite movie is the *Mystic River*, it is very real, sometimes exciting, sometimes shocking and always interesting. It's really worthy.

*CROM*


----------



## weird

Hello 

It is very difficult for me to say what are the best.

But, I love:

BOOK:  HAMLET (I have read it in Spanish. I am trying to red it in English  very difficult   . I watched the film and I have had the good luck    to watch it at the theatre)

FILM: THE EXORCIST.    

Bye


----------



## JLanguage

Book: _Night_ by Elie Wiezel

Short Story: The Jaunt by Stephen King

Author: Isaac Asimov

Movie: _The Matrix_

TV Series:

The Twilight Zone (Original) 
The Dead Zone


----------



## danzomicrobo

Favorite Film: *The Fisher King* - directed by Terry Gilliam, with Robin Williams, Jeff Bridges, Mercedes Ruehl, Michael Jeter, etc.

Favorite Book: *The Magic Mountain* by Thomas Mann


----------



## LV4-26

Favorite movie : _Alien_ by Ridley Scott*
Books : all the books by Daniel Pennac (for now, but then it was different a month ago and I suppose it'll be different in a few weeks )

* my user's name is the code name of the planet on which the Nostromo lands at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## aigle491

My favorite is _Shine_ it is such a great movie about the life of David Helfgott

I suggest his CD to anybody who likes classical music


----------



## Narda

I have read many wonderful books, however, the one that sticks to my mind as the one I should not have read so early is Daphnis and Cloe.  I read it at twelve and did not understand the beauty of it.  I had to re-read it at 25.  I recommend, La Sombra del Viento de Ruiz Zafón; Si Te Dicen que Caí de Camilo Jose Cela; Crónicas Marcianas; La Novia Oscura, The Tales of Narnia; The Testament and of course Agatha Christie (no matter which...) and most of Mary Higgins Clark.  La Hija del Cardenal.  OOOOOOFFF so many!  Sorry, I got carried away.

The movie I enjoyed so much was (I don't remember the exact title) Mr. _________ and The Little People with Sean Connery.  For fun, try Hitch, now in theaters, we enjoyed it very much.  The Lord of The Rings of course, The Passion of The Christ, The House of The Spirits (the book and the movie!).  I'll stop here.


----------



## Narda

I forgot to mention all of Alexander Dumas (read them all when I was 11)


----------



## goyete12

Hi!

I will choose 2 films, one Spanish and one foreign.

The Spanish One: *Abre los ojos*. There is an american version: "vanilla sky" but the end is quite different. This film was very popular in Spain and i recommend it to foreign people. The end is really open, so anyone can imagine what he prefers!!

The foreign one: *The last of the mohicans*. It includes war, love, history... and the soundtrack is superb!! "se me ponen los pelos de punta"

About the books i liked a small and easy to read one: *Momentos estelares de la ciencia*. It is several short stories, about 10 pages each one, telling the stories about some important scientific invetions and discoveries but in a a very amusing way, and easy to understand for everybody.

*The pillars of the earth *i liked them alot, it is really interesting but it is a little bit long.


----------



## steffiegomez

Best book (lately) La Sombra del Viento, Carlos Ruíz ZAfón, when I was 14 El Corazón de Piedra Verde de Salvador de Madariaga, about Mexico's Conquest. Also wonderful books of young mexicans from a new movement called "crack": Diablo Guardian de Xavier Velasco, Con la Muerte en los Puños de Pedro Angel Palou, La Hora Sin Diosas de Beatriz Rivas...

Best movie (also lately) Sideways, a few years ago Steel Magnolias, Fried Green Tomatoes, Thelma & Louise, when I was pregnant with my first child: My Life with N. Kidman & M Keaton, Mar Adentro with the wonderful Javier Bardem, and *all Almodovar's movies*, The Hours also with Nicole, Run Lola Run (german), and also mexicans: solo con tu pareja, Y tu mama tambien, Como agua para Chocolate, etc etc etc etc


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hello everyone!

I'll make a list with all the films and books you've written about.

As far as I am concerned I would say:

*Love Story * _- I cry again and again when I see this film

*Soy Un Escritor Frustrado * (I am a Frustrated Writter - do not know if it is the same for the title in English) : the language is sometimes really rude, but when you read the first page, you can't stop til the end of this horrible story.
Or the last Takeshi Kitamo's movies as Hana-Bi, Brother or Zaitochi

Cheerio_


----------



## Silvia B

I saw many people chose my favourite book (btw I didn't read the entire thread, I hope I am not writing something which has already been told...)...so why not suggest to read it?

*"The pillars of the earth"* is the best book I've ever read. More than 1000 pages ...but... I found it so short when I arrived to the end of it!! I wanted at least 1000 more pages!! =D =D

Best film...well.... I saw millions of time "*far and away"* (1991 - with Tom C and Nicole K) , and then I really liked *"the English patient".*
But one I really loved was "*la leggenda del pianista sull'oceano"* ("the legend of 1900"). Have you seen it?


----------



## ambar_violeta

I've already post here...

But I have a new Best Movie Ever Watched:

*Before Sunrise & Before Sunset * I want a love like that, walking around in European cities in warm climate. 

Just lovely.

Adios !
May*


----------



## saramar

Hi,
I agree with the mayority of you,
finally I've chosen:

BOOK: The pillars of the Earth (Ken Follet)
FILM: Life is beautiful (Roberto Begnini)

Regards,
Sara


----------



## gOgO

the best films for me are :

*- La vie est belle. [/B ( Roberto begnini )
-The truman show. ( Peter Weir )

Andthe best books, hum, some when I was child: (and I've never found better !)
-Les malheurs de Sophie  ( La comtesse de Segur )
-Charlie et la chocolaterie ( Roald Dalh )*


----------



## Narda

I don't know if the best ever, but great!  We just went to see "Kingdom of Heaven".  Great for historical, dogmatic, emotion, psychological, and other debates.


----------



## Jachu

Hello, I'm new on this forum 


Best movie... I have many favourite movies, so i can't count they here all. But the most favourite ones are "Star Wars" (old trilogy) "Matrix", "Vite e Bella" ("Life is Beautiful") "Blair Witch Project".

I must admit that I love polish comedies from 70' and 80' - but theese films can understand only people, who lived in countries where communism was 
for example "Miś" ("Bear") or "Seksmisja" ("Sexmission") (I wroted english titles, maybe theese film are known in the rest of the world?)

Also from great polish comedies I love movie "Kiler".

Books... I don't read many books... but the last that i did read and liked was "Alchemist" of Paulo Coelho.


----------



## Noel Acevedo

Best movie:  I'd vote for "A Scent of a Woman" with Al Pacino, and the Lord of Rings Trilogy.  

On Books, it seems that everyone is hooked on fiction.  I enjoyed "Bush on the Couch", by Justin A Frank, and "The Justice of Roosting Chickens", by Ward Churchill, both non-fiction.  On the fiction level, the entire Harry Potter collection, and only becuase my daughter has read them, I wanted to see what fascinated her so.  I'm also hooked on all of Tom Clancy's books.
I also think the "The Last Samurai" with Tom Cruise, will eventally be a classic; as Blade Runner turned out to be.  And of course, "Dances with Wolves" with Kevin Costner.

Noel


----------



## rainbow

Hi, 
I have seen recently two good movies.
"Being Julia" and "The miracle of life" by the great Kusturica. The last one just wonderful.


----------



## Alice123

I have many favorite books and movies. but if i have to say only one. that is:
my favorite movie is Waterloo Bridge, by Vivien Leigh.
my favorite book is written by Hillary Clinton.


----------



## CBFelix

Salman Rushdie , 'Midnight Children' and ‘Satanic Verses'
Isabel Allende ‘House of Spirit’
Umberto Eco ‘Name of the Rose’
Gabriel Garcia Marquez ‘Cien Arios de Soledad’

‘Citizen Kane’ by Orson Welles (1941)
‘Eyes wide shout’ by  Stanley Kubrick (1999)
‘The Aviator’ by Martin Scorsese (2005)


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

Favorite Books (this list changes frequently): 
Antes que Anocheza by Reinaldo Arenas. 
Language and the Problems of Knowlegde: The Managua lectures by Noam Chomsky 
War and Peace by Tolstoy
Describing Morphosyntax by Thomas Payne
I'm a fan of the mystery writer Walter Mosley, Brazilian writer, Jorge Amado, American, Alice Walker, and the poetry of Langston Hughes, Neruda, Yeats, Blake, and Elliot (among others). I also love Shakespeare's plays. 

Favorite Movies:
Casablanca, Ghandi, Shawshank Redemption, Yojimbo, Il Postino, Philadelphia, Moonstruck.The Godfather, La Traviata (Zefferelli), It's a Wonderful Life, North by Northwest. 

Susan


----------



## 'alexcia'

I think I had watch many good movies but right now I can only think of two
The Notebook
If Only

I'll try to remember those old movies that I've watched..

I remember Ghost (Demi Moore)..back when I was a kid.


----------



## mari.kit

mine would be...

Best Movies: "Harry Potter movies" 
and 
Best Book: "Da Vinci Code"


----------



## tey2

There are a lot of movies and books that I like. 

(movies)
Harry Potter (my favorite!)
Lord of the Rings
Forrest Gump(not sure of the spelling) 
School of Rock
The Sin of Padre Amaro


(book)
Harry Potter
Purpose Driven Life
Da Vinci Code
John Grisham's novels
Danielle Steel's novels
Nicholas Sparks' novels
Nancy Drew
Chicken soup
Deja dead(sorry can't access the written accents)


and a lot more! these are the movies and novels that I can think of as of the moment.


----------



## rainbow

The Miracle of Life (Kusturica)


----------



## crizty

Life is beautiful (Roberto Begnini, Italy, 1998) is by far the best movie I've ever seen. How could someone ever imagine to make a beautiful story out of a nazi concentration camp? It's a comedy-drama movie everyone should see. 
About a book... there's just too many which are worth reading.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Best book: "Jane Eyre" by Charlotte Brontë
Best movie: I can't choose, there are a lot I like...


----------



## Shane

Hey, wech wech bien ou bien!

My favourite film is without doubt 

                          'The Shawshank Redemption'

it has morgan freeman and Tim Robbins in it and its just so brilliantly played out!

A close second is that little French jewel...'Amelie'!

As for a book, maybe 'Kane and Abel' by Jeffery Archer!


----------



## Merlin

Well so far my favorite movies include Band of Brothers (I finally got a set of dvd copy!), Braveheart, Sassy Girl (a Korean Film), Tears of the sun, The fast and the Furious 1 & 2, Austin Powers, Cool runnings and The Air Up There. I mostly like action, fiction, love story and comedy films.
And for books, Angels and Demons and the Da Vinci Code (I'm still reading the code). They say that you should read first Angels and Demons before reading The Da Vinci Code. Well I've just started the code.


----------



## rob.returns

i like movies that affect your emotion, that mixes it all up. Those movies that makes you love, be horny, angry, vomit, smile, be doubtful all at thesame time, American Beauty and Amores PErros would be a good example.

Also, those that are INdie type of movies and all that is based on true events. 

Books:IT depends, if I started it..then no hint of interest came. Then, its a dull one. A good book would be a feeling of vice versa. tHnks!


----------



## Vanda

So difficult to choose just one!

Movie "Wuthering Heights"

Book: Jane Eyre (Charlotte Bronte)
One more? : Grande Sertão Veredas (Guimarães Rosa) Brazilian writer


----------



## Oven

The best movie I ever saw is called Good Will Hunting, it might not be citizen kane but I really love it. And the book I would really like to read again is Crime and punishment by dostoievski. It sounds boring but it's really profound and thoughtprovoking, a bit heavy going but a master piece anyway.


----------



## Alundra

Vale, me animo a contestar... aunque es difícil para mí la elección.

Películas: (aunque no veo demasiadas)

El Señor de los Anillos.
Shrek (mi favorita, jeje)
La princesa prometida (no me canso de verla)

Libros: (esto ya es más difícil, leer es una de mis aficciones favoritas):


Los pilares de la tierra.(Ken Follet es un genio)
Iacobus
El origen perdido
El último catón...
(en realidad, este verano me he dedicado a la vida y obra de los Templarios, y estoy fascinada con este tipo de libros... y Matilde Asensi escribe fabulosamente).

Y sobre todo los de corte romántico, esos son mi pasión:
Cenizas al viento
Forastera
Y libros de: Amanda Quick, Christine Feehan (Genial también), Julia Quinn, Lisa Kleypas, Julie Garwood, etc.. tengo una enorme biblioteca con este tipo de libros, y los adoro...

Alundra.


----------



## asm

Movie, cinema paradiso, la vida es bella

Book, the little prince, 100 anios de soledad, el nombre de la rosa



			
				Ceench said:
			
		

> best movies for me are Empire of the Sun, Seven Years in Tibet and Lord of the Rings Trilogy..
> 
> best book...? i haven't made up my mind for i have already read alot of books  and most of them are the best -- that's for me.


----------



## Swettenham

asm said:
			
		

> Movie: _La Vida es Bella_


De acuerdo (con pequeñas correcciones gramaticales ) y también _Yojimbo_ y _Seven Samurai_.

Books: _Anna Karenina_, _Love in the Time of Cholera_.


----------



## nahash

For me the best movie that i've ever watched is "Life is beautiful" and the best book that i've ever read is "Love at shot",its a nice love story.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm especially fond of that old black and white murder/suspense movie Logos, with William Holden and Kirk Douglas in one of his few serious character roles.  It's about a zealot determined to rid an international cultural roundtable of what the protagonist considers to be nefarious, superficial influences.   Between the usual chase scenes, and against the backdrop of cold war intrigue, there are some some poignant dialogues.
The cinematography is primitive by current standards, but was advanced for its time.


----------



## LanceKitty

Movie: Dead Poet's Society  

Book: She's Come Undone by Wally Lamb  (I can relate  )


----------



## redwine

movie: Titanic James (Cameron) & Gaston Leroux's The Phantom of the Opera(Joel Schumacher?)- My friend was horrified when he saw me crying over Christine begging Phantom to spare Raoul.

book: The Secret History (Donna Tartt) Gripping!!


----------



## Napp

Only one, difficult indeed! 

Book: The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas
Movie: Habana Blues

Thanks for this interesting thread!...and suggestions. I have very much to read and watch in the future.


----------



## XavierM

Book : _Belle du Seigneur_*, by Albert Cohen (1968) 
850 pages where each sentence is a treasure. Enormous humour, passionate love, death, ridicule and sanctity. A whole world. 

Movie : 
_Annie Hall_, by Woody Allen (1977) 
_Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi / Spirited Away _* (2001) by Hayao Miyazaki
And a special for _Guizi Lai Le / Devils on the Doorstep_*, Jiang Wen (2000) 
for the magnificent mix of humour and horrific description of the Japanese occupation of China during WW2.

*_Belle du Seigneur _ : they kept the title in French in the English translation
* _Le Voyage de Chihiro_
* _Les Démons à ma porte_


----------



## Eugin

It´s a difficult task indeed to choose one movie....
can I give more than one options?? 

*Movie*: Forrest Gump/ Dead Poet's Society / The Usual Suspects / ET (soooo cute!!!)
*Book*: El amor en los tiempos del cólera (García Marquez)

and many more that I cannot remember now... 

What would we do without the cinema, the music and the books, right?? 

Thank God for the brilliant brains of the people who devote their lives to these entertainments!!!


----------



## luar

Movie: Detras del Sol/ Behind the Sun (Brazil, 2001)
Book:  The Intimate Death by Marie De Hennezel


----------



## Bobzinha

Movies : Kill Bill Vol 1 and A Giornata Particolare

Books: All my books about paintings


----------



## weesiokbee

Interesting forum. my favorite movies are: The Devil's Advocate, Scent of a Woman and Animal Farm. My favorite books: Rames II - The Son Of Light and By the River Piedra I sat down and wept. These two books are magnificent. Brilliant authors. Try  reading these books and you'll never regret it.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Great thread... 

After reading all replies posted here, I can say I agree with:

*Movies:
Transpotting, Cidade de Deus (Ciudad de Dios)...what a great movie and, "The Big Lebowsky"...hilarious.   
*Books:
Daniel Pennac, "Ensayo sobre la ceguera" de Saramago, "Brave New World" de Huxley and El Tunel, de Ernesto Sabato...
I have seen a lot of movies and read lots and lots of books, but my favorite ones (for now) are:

*Fight club (I can't help it, I have insomnia, jejeje..  
*Karacter (I cried when I watched it the first time...what a moving story)*"
*The Undertaker" by Thomas Lynch
*James Thurber's fables from our time
*El perfume, de Patrick Suskind
Saludillos...


----------



## Heba

Best Movie: The First Knight, Troy
Best Book: I do not know..there are many great books that I have read.


----------



## appelsienthje

Best book : Jane Austen - Pride and Prejudice
                  Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Love in time of cholera
                    and may morre...
Best movie ; I just can't decide  , I like all sorts of movies but I never had a favourite movie

Pride is a very common failing I believe. By all that I have ever read, I am convinced that it is very common indeed, that human nature is particularly prone to it, and that there are very few of us who do not cherish a feeling of self-complacency on the score of some quality or other, real or imaginary. Vanity and pride are different things, though the words are often used synonimously. A person may be proud without being vain. Pride relates more to our opinion of ourselves, vanity to what we would have others think of us. - Pride and prejudice


----------



## *Cowgirl*

My favorite movies are, The Matrix, The Master of Disguise, (oh so stupid, but oh so funny) and I love Finding Nemo. 

There is no way that I could pick a favorite book.



Great thread topic by the way


----------

